# My first fattie....   so go easy on me.



## sunman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

newbie here from OK found this forum awhile back looking at smoker builds and just had to try one of these.

Had fun making it and cooking it shur was good
	

		
			
		

		
	











Onions and Ham






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

some cheese






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

fried bacon






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

hash browns






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

sum scrambled eggs






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

rolled up ready to move over to the wax paper






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

rolled up tight ready to chill






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

starting on the bacon






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

out of the freezer ready to roll in the goodness

</a>





	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>
 

A quick inspection by professor Pete

  
	

		
			
		

		
	







He passed them so they are
off to the smoker!






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

pepper jack cheeseburger .... "good"






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

the breakfast fatty "really good"






	

		
			
		

		
	
</a>

Thanks for checking it out I will sure be making some more in the future. Probably a pizza one with pizza sauce and all the fixns


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 8, 2011)

Wecome!!

 Great fattie!!

  Craig


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## biaviian (Mar 8, 2011)

OK now I need to add another website that I can't read while in a meeting!  I'm at a customer's site (I work from home unless traveling to the customer) and started laughing uncontrollably when I scrolled down and saw your dog....Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> OK now I need to add another website that I can't read while in a meeting!  I'm at a customer's site (I work from home unless traveling to the customer) and started laughing uncontrollably when I scrolled down and saw your dog....Thanks a lot!!!!


lol you never know when he will pop up...or bomb your photo


----------



## chef willie (Mar 8, 2011)

nice looking fatties, great weave for your first attempts...welcome to the SMF


----------



## cheezeerider (Mar 8, 2011)

Not bad at all for a first. The weave looks great. I doubt it will be your last.

Welcome


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2011)

First off, Welcome to SMF. Those fatties look great for your first time. If you roll them up tight in saran wrap & refrigerate for a half hour you won't need toothpicks to hold them together.


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the welcome, and the advise


----------



## les3176 (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking fatties!!! Love the dog...did he get some of the smokey goodness as well????


----------



## gotarace (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking first fatty run...gotta love your dog...


----------



## tom37 (Mar 8, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Biaviian*  


OK now I need to add another website that I can't read while in a meeting!  I'm at a customer's site (I work from home unless traveling to the customer) and started laughing uncontrollably when I scrolled down and saw your dog....Thanks a lot!!!!

Now thats FUNNY!!!!!!!

I can't see one thing wrong with that fattie!!!  Awesome Job!!

The next step is making the fillings artistic. Ya know a smilely face would be kinda cool.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you here with us and congrats on a great first fattie. Like Al said just wrap and chill for a bit to keep it together


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF... Great looking fatties and that ham of a doggie...


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 9, 2011)

les3176 said:


> Great looking fatties!!! Love the dog...did he get some of the smokey goodness as well????


oh yea!   Poor man was out in the yard and had to smell it the whole time it was cooking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2011)

Go Easy On You????

Don't know why---Those Fatties are GREAT !

And so is Professor Pete!

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Mar 9, 2011)

Great job on those they look wonderful


----------



## sqwib (Mar 9, 2011)

Sunman great job!

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the Forum Rules state that everyones first fattie must be sent in for testing.

I will PM you the address to ship the fattie to.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Sunman great job!
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the Forum Rules state that everyones first fattie must be sent in for testing.
> 
> I will PM you the address to ship the fattie to.


Yup!

What SQWIB said!! -------------->>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear  (First Den on the right)


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 9, 2011)

i would but is all gone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol...

I took the half that was left to work on Monday for some people to try,  they nuked it in the microwave and the whole front office smelled like smoked bacon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  it was great!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 9, 2011)

Been there, done that. Great job on your first fattie.................


----------

